# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Hiện bản báo lỗi: Failed creating the Direct3D device

## quocbaonh08

kon pc nhà em nó kỳ lắm, khi em cài game (3d) thì khai septup xong hết rồi thì khi play nó báo lỗi: failed creating the direct3d device
và theo như em seach trên google thì em có đọc một đoạn là :
"thì là do bạn chưa enable direct3d.
*cách làm : vào run gõ dxdiag -> chọn thẻ display->ở dòng direct3d acceleration trong directx features chọn enable là xong"
nhưng khi làm y hệt như thế thì nó lại vẫn báo lỗi như thế là vì sao hả bà kon???? em dùng thằng win xp

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

kon pc nhà em nó kỳ lắm, khi em cài game (3d) thì khai septup xong hết rồi thì khi play nó báo lỗi: failed creating the direct3d device
và theo như em seach trên google thì em có đọc một đoạn là :
"thì là do bạn chưa enable direct3d.
*cách làm : vào run gõ dxdiag -> chọn thẻ display->ở dòng direct3d acceleration trong directx features chọn enable là xong"
nhưng khi làm y hệt như thế thì nó lại vẫn báo lỗi như thế là vì sao hả bà kon???? 
đĩa game thì vẫn tốt vì em đả thử cài vào máy ở chổ mua và chơi thử rồi. kon pc em dùng win xp



---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

----------


## susason

---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

----------

